
Cloudflare: Welcome to Speed Week - judge2020
https://blog.cloudflare.com/welcome-to-speed-week/
======
judge2020
Monday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19898837](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19898837)

